

John Gruber: Apple will announce its ‘wrist wearable thing’ next month - abdophoto
http://thetechblock.com/apple-may-announce-wrist-wearable-thing-next-month/

======
DerekL
Gruber's obviously kidding about Apple's wearable device. He doesn't know if
that's true or false, but his jibe against the Moto 360 sounds better if he
talks about Apple's announcement as a fact instead of a hypothetical.

